# Problem with Dewalt Planer



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a DeWalt DW735 thickness planer with a Byrd spiral cutter head. This cutter head has been on since I bought the planer 10 years or so ago. It started filling up with dust about 2-years ago. I took it to a local authorize repair shop. I was told they didn't know why it was happening and they would not work on it again since I modified the unit by replacing the cutter head. The planer is attached to a Laguna 1,500 CFM dust collector. I removed the dust collect filter every couple months and use a leaf blower to clean it.

Does anyone have a recommendation for solving this? I have to clean the planer out every couple weeks.

Also, I have a Bosch 4212L miter saw. I can not locate a dust port adaptor so I can attach a shop vacuum. It is 1 3/4" inside and 2" outside. I have tried many adaptors, but none fit. I contact Bosch, but they were no help.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

My first thought, Malcolm, is that the internal blower isn't working. If you take the hose off and run the planer does it throw chips into the next Zip code? If not then I would look at the blower.

David


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This is completely off the wall, David, but are you _absolutely positive the DC is pulling unobstructed air through that particular collection pipe_?
I ask because on at least two occasions I've had the same issue and both times it was the DC system; once I had opened the wrong port and the other time a piece of debris was blocking air movement right at the fan.
With the planer running, and hearing protection on, i couldn't even hear the DC running.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I did the same as Dan did and once even started planing, and forgot to turn on the dust collector, the outlet plugged up fast. I think David is on the right track, check out the internal fan on the planer, or an obstruction in the DC line.Let us know what you find, It will be a help for all of us. The Helical cutters put out a different shaped chip than the straight cutters, might require a revised dust collection. I was going to see if I could remove the internal fan on mine and just go with the DC system, but sold it before I got around to it.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...I forgot that. I've _also_ done the not-turning-on-the-DC trick (at least) once. *embarrassment*


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Does the fan motor have brushes? Are they worn? That thing should be spitting out chips like mad all on its own. And it's 10 years old, which is pretty good for a fan motor. The repair station ought to be able to do that for you, but brushes are generally pretty easy to replace.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; that's only true if there is no impediment to the airflow down the DC piping. The back pressure will kill the fwd movement of the air from the DeWalt's fan pretty quickly. Like trying to blow up an already inflated balloon.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

This same problem came up about a year ago on another woodworking forum. It seems that there is a conflict between the internal fan and the dust collector. I'll cut and paste what one of the guys had to say.

From Rennie Heuer on Family Woodworking

I have a Dewalt planer (DW735) with which I am rather pleased. It is a work horse that has never failed me in over 10 years of use. The only issue I have with it is that debris keeps building up inside the case fouling the gears that raise and lower the cutters. It was bad with the original knives, it seems much worse with the Shelix head I just installed. It requires really removing the cover, vacuuming out the bulk of it and then alternating between a dental pick, vacuum, and small advances of the mechanism to get it all dislodged and cleaned out.


I did some research on line and found many people have the same problem but few had any luck in correcting it - except one fellow. His solution was to remove the fan on the motor shaft. He reports that the problem has completely disappeared and the machine runs quieter. I believe his theory is that the fan blows the chips out at a very high velocity, a higher velocity than the dust collector moves the air out thus compressing the chip flow and causing it to back up into the machine.

I'm no engineer, but I do think I possess a modicum of common sense and this made sense to me. So, after the clean up (the third one in a month!) I removed the fan shroud and took out the fan. The machine is indeed quieter. I will be running some white oak and poplar through the planer in a day or so. I'll give you all an update then.

Rennie removed the impeller and ran a bunch of oak and walnut through with no build up and the motor was just warm as the fan is just to remove chips not cool the motor. His was an older model DW 735
Here is a link to the whole thread if that is allowed.Pictures are not available unless you are a member.

https://familywoodworking.org/forum...&highlight=DW735+thickness+planer+plugging+up


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@mimac Excellent, Brian, just as I have always thought. A conflict between the planer motor fan and the DC. Also the noise of the 735 that I always despised.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, we all agree? We should do this again sometime!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how would increasing the planer's exhaust port size, DC's line size and CFM flow rate???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a pretty extensive and expensive remediation as opposed to taking the internal fan out.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I just ran a board through a little ways with the hose off and it shoots chips into the next zip code. The DC only has one hose attached it I use it for the other equipment without a problem. Just ran it and put my hand over the end and it appears to be working fine.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I had never thought of that. I'll look into it. I wonder what the repair guy didn't think of that. Looks like it would be in their troubleshooting manual.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> I had never thought of that. I'll look into it. I wonder what the repair guy didn't think of that. Looks like it would be in their troubleshooting manual.


Maybe the Helix cutter head does something to magnify the situation. More smaller chips that pack easily?

Just thinking out loud,
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Last item: I found a number of DC collection setups that rely on the internal fan only. No DC involved. Just trash cans with an input port (4 inch) and screen to hold the fluff in. I'm not much on removing parts, but that's me. So, FYI only:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what size hose is on your DC???


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ve not experienced this issue with my 735 and it feeds an old Delta DC located some 30 feet away. Once I forgot to move the intake hose from the TS to the feed line for the 735 and ended up with chips blown not only through the length of the hose but about halfway back across the shop. Based on that humbling experience why not disconnect the Hose at the DC, run the 735 and see if the chips arrive there with force. If so, then there may well be a conflict between the 2 as noted earlier.


----------



## rolfe (Jan 25, 2011)

*Chip cure*

I found the gasket from the the chip collector housing and the planer was worn and letting some chips out. On another site it was reported that a hole worn through on the back side of the blower housing. I put rags behind mine and it reduced the chips. I took it off to replace it and found the clip in the back holding the blower housing togrther un clipped. I reclipped it and reinstalled the blower. That cured the problem , no more chips inside the planner.

Cecil


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll report back once I find a solution.

Did anyone see the 2nd part of my message about the dust port on the Bosch miter saw where I can't find a connector that fits?

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> I'll report back once I find a solution.
> 
> Did anyone see the 2nd part of my message about the dust port on the Bosch miter saw where I can't find a connector that fits?
> 
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Check out Youtube there are plenty of suggestions on making a dust collection system for miter saws. Because the way these saws are made you need more than a shop vac set up As far as the planer ditch the dust collection and go with the internal fan.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And herein lies the great value of such forums. Where else would you likely hear of the solution? Not likely the manufacturer as it is one they would be responsible for. But one has to wonder, with the popularity of this planner why is this seldom reported? I recently read a posting about the differences in shop vacs and central dust collectors whereas shop vacs are high volume high velocity systems and central dust collection is high volume low velocity. Keep in mind this brain has a few years on it and I can't locate that post/article. Could this be a factor?

Another consideration, if this just started 2 years ago something must have changed. Was it the method of dust collection, a change in design (add/remove piping blast gates, length of run). Has using a shop vac been tried? I mean this worked fine for 8 years so something had to happen, right? Another thing to keep in mind, fan blades move air but dirty fan blades move much less air. In my years as a HAVC tech I had to work with a number of engineers due to design build projects. That meant getting down and dirty with the specs especially with projects like clean rooms. Most of us never look or have access to the design specs of a piece of equipment but that's where the information is about air volume and static pressures. 

And that's where things can go awry. If the fan is accessible I'd first clean the blades. It would be helpful to check the RPMs but that spec may not be listed on the fan but amp draw might and that, when checked in the installed position should be doable easily if you have a clamp on meter that reads amps and it wouldn't be a clamp on if it couldn't  But then is it DC or AC amps?

Or again, if the fan isn't too expensive try replacing the fan but that's a gamble because it may well not make a difference. Also checking the path all the way to the exit and making sure it's unobstructed and reasonably clean. This could take some time if you truly want to determine the issue. The process that the one fella did removing the impeller (fan blade) may have improved the outcome but may have masked the true reason for the problem.

And this is one reason I have grey, balding hair. It's sort of like finding a blown fuses/tripped breaker on a HVAC system. Some, not so good techs simply replace the fuses or reset the breaker, turn the system on and if it runs consider it fixed. A better tech checks a few things like amp draw on the system. A good tech puts the system through it's paces. Let's say it's a heat pump. Turning it on puts it in one mode, either heat or cool. So maybe it runs fine in both but there's one mode that hasn't been checked. Defrost uses several circuits that aren't in play during a normal heat mode run. And not checking that can keep you coming back on return calls, more fuses, and on the house labor for not curing the issue the first time. 

Long story shorter, it was the defrost thermostat lead that was tie strapped at the factory on the discharge line of the compressor. After about 15 years of not being a problem it became a problem when the wire shielding finally rubbed through to the copper wire thus creating a direct short when the defrost sensor made (the line got cold enough to close the contact in the defrost sensor thus allowing 24 volts to travel through the wire). This created the short that blue the 3.2 amp fuse that GE used in their control system and is somewhat unique in that it has the cap and fuse as a single part. 

For the record I was the second tech on this call. The first simply replaced the fuse and started the unit and walked away. He was on site for less then 15 minutes whereas I was there almost 2 hours. Finding the problem in defrost was done in probably the first 45 minutes. Locating a wire worn through and shorting out was a bit harder........

Just saying, it's not always what it appears. I would look deeper but I'm old and have time.....not sure how much time but some.......


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So somehow I missed the entire 2nd page of posts.....disregard my post please.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Question 2. Miter saw dust collection attachment. This came with an old small Canadian Tire shop vac. It is tapered on both ends. 1 1/2" and 1 3/8". Either end will slide into the 1 1/2" end on my 2" hose allowing the other end to fit a lot of my tools. Bosch miter saw, Makita track saw, Festool sander. Try looking for 2" size attachments and you may find one. It works great with my shop vac.

You could try one like this. You can cut them to size.
https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-906...ac+adapter+1+1/2'&qid=1572800395&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Rockler also has small hose adapters. See here https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-auxiliary-hose-ports?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9fntBRCGARIsAGjFq5GIEifTUlZ1MWSj5JxjWKQ49Z3G7jz_Ad0z1f1GQveaIPkz4uDmGjoaAjOMEALw_wcB


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I never get around to it, but I've noticed on other brand miter saws that there is a scoop shaped boot behind the blade. The DC behind the blade on the Bosch does not have such a boot to collect more of the sawdust flying off the blade. Seems to me you could use a bit of aluminum flashing to form something like a shoehorn to capture more of the sawdust into the air stream, thus less mess. Notice in the picture that the opening must be wide enough to allow the retracting hood knobs to clear, but not so wide that it can't fit through the opening in the fence. Should be easy to hold it in place with two short bolts, or even machine screws. 

If you add a split wood front to the fence, you could just attach a scoop to that, which runs up to the DC port. If you're using a backer board to avoid chip out on tall pieces, you might have to develop a different solution.

That behind the blade port is a straight through opening to the DC hose. It's just too high to catch everything. The other thing I've noticed is that when I cut, if I make a shallow cut toward me, then the deeper cut on the push back, the first cut makes a little channel that aims most of the dust straight back, where a small aluminum boot would direct more of it into the DC port.

I also like this pix because if you look on the motor, you can see the cap for easy replacement of the brushes. This is pretty much standard on most power tools these days. Disassembly is not required.

Last thing: I bought a flex hose for a large shop vac that fits in the DC port of the saw. On the othe end is a 2 inch to four inche Rockler adapter that slides into the long DC flex hose. I try to keep the large flex hose as short as possible, so most of my tools are within 12 feet of the start of the DC system.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

sreilly said:


> So somehow I missed the entire 2nd page of posts.....disregard my post please.


Disregard? disregard??? Geez, I spent a lot of time reading that post. And now disregard?


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

the only time I have a chip problem with my 735 is a result of the dust collector bag being too full.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

thomas1389 said:


> Disregard? disregard??? Geez, I spent a lot of time reading that post. And now disregard?


You don't have a lot of time left either I take it? :wink:


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Rubber connectors for plumbing pipe are very flexible and will stretch and contract a great deal. They come in all sorts of sizes and configurations and I have used several to adapt odd shaped outlets to standard vacuum or dust collector hose. Menard's, Lowe's, and Home Depot all have a large selection. Be sure to get the bare rubber ones, not the ones with the corrugated stainless steel sleeve over them!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

senebraskaee said:


> Rubber connectors for plumbing pipe are very flexible and will stretch and contract a great deal. They come in all sorts of sizes and configurations and I have used several to adapt odd shaped outlets to standard vacuum or dust collector hose. Menard's, Lowe's, and Home Depot all have a large selection. Be sure to get the bare rubber ones, not the ones with the corrugated stainless steel sleeve over them!


*Fernco*


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

sreilly said:


> You don't have a lot of time left either I take it? :wink:


I do now. I just gained an hour coming off DST.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@difalkner :lol: love the analogy of blowing sawdust into the next zip code! So true, so true that!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The first time that I tried out my 735 after bringing it home was without any form of dust collection. It was sitting on my workbench where I had put it after struggling to carry it in. I picked up a 2 X 4 about 3' long, started the 735, and shoved the 2 X 4 into it. The chips didn't go into the next zip code, but they didn't drop much at all and hit the opposite wall of my shop at almost the same height that they had exited the 735. Of course, not every chip made it that far, and they fanned out so the whole other end of the shop needed cleaning. 

This was the first, and only, time that I ran the 735 without dust collection capability. It now goes outside with the DeWalt dust collection hose and barrel cover, attached to the top of a 55 gallon plastic barrel. I can fill that barrel in less than an hour of serious planning, and this system works perfectly, as long as the zip cord keeps the barrel cover attached to the barrel. If it doesn't, I usually have to clean chips out of my neighbor's pool. 

Charley


----------



## grbmds (Mar 14, 2019)

I have never had any dust collection issues with my 735. I have used a dust collector on it since I bought; first an original Oneida that moved about 750 cfm and now a newer Oneida with about 900 com. Virtually all the dust is moved into the collector with no build-up inside the planer. I did break the impeller on the ejection fan once but replaced it. With a dust collector that moves 1500 cfm, it's hard to understand why all the chips aren't removed with that high a capacity collector.

It seemed from the posts that, at least some of the problems occurred with planers that have been upgraded with the helix head. While I have always wanted to do that (too expensive given the age of my planer), I have always believed that there is reason Dewalt doesn't offer that as an option on new planers. Maybe it's because the planer just isn't designed to work with that kind of head since the planer was on the market long before helix heads became a "thing" and more easily available.

There would likely be nothing wrong with removing the impeller fan with a larger capacity dust collector, but I have always felt that modifying a tool from the way it was designed creates possible problems because it wasn't designed to work that way.


----------

